# Noddy (very rude do not look if rude words offend you)



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I saw the film Cemetery Junction last night, which was pretty average, but the high point was this joke which made me cackle 

Why does Noddy wear a hat with a bell on the end?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Because he's a cunt.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

